# Epson F2100 Suction Cap Error Message



## stpeteflatees50 (Aug 8, 2019)

Before I print with my Epson F2100 I go through the nozzle check and do a light or medium head cleaning on the whites only. Now I get the dreaded suction cap error message on both light and medium cleaning but I am ok with a heavy head cleaning. I have done the prescribed maintenance but no change. The manual does say if this continues to call Epson but I know where this will lead and before I take that step I would like to understand how the suction cap works with the print head. Anyone have a clue how the system works? Thanks and I know I am not alone with this issue so someone must have paid the Epson ransom or figured it out them self.


----------



## stpeteflatees50 (Aug 8, 2019)

I am updating my own thread as I was able to resolve my problem. I stumbled on the following article that gave me insight to looking further at bottom of suction cap (in blue circle in picture). I did a more aggressive cleaning with solution and swab and picked away at any dried ink with plastic tweezers until I could see black at bottom of cap. After cleaning I did a light and medium cleaning that I was not able to do previously. I hope this helps others.

"The second place to check is the ink capping station. This should also be lightly wiped off at the end of the day with a non-fibrous cloth. Fibrous cloths (including paper towels) can deposit fibers that can stick to the print head, causing ink to dry and blocking it. Notice the white ink around the caps. Using a non-fibrous cloth soaked in cleaning solution, gently but firmly remove the ink buildup from around each area. Pay special attention to the suction cap (marked with the blue circle). Ink will build up around and inside the suction cap, particularly white ink. Ink will also build up on the bottom, blocking the tiny suction tubes – this can be hard to notice. Take *plastic* tweezers and gently scrape out the bottom of the suction cap to remove built up ink. Metal tweezers can tear and gouge the soft rubber, which is not advisable. Significant ink buildup can limit the power of the suction the machine uses to clean itself."


----------



## FJG (Aug 11, 2011)

Cleaning the suction cap weekly or every two weeks will help avoid this issue.


----------

